# Pharmacists in massive oversupply in Australia



## grizzly (Sep 3, 2010)

Just a heads up to those considering studying Pharmacy or even currently studying Pharmacy in Australia - there is currently an immense oversupply of pharmacists in Australia, making it very hard to find work at a decent rate of pay. (The award rate pays around $24/hr for a 1st year out pharmacist going to around $26/hr after several years experience). You can earn a LOT more working as a tradesman such as an electrician or plumber (>$50/hr).

With so many graduates out, salaries are gravitating slowly downwards.

The Pharmacy News website has several articles on this.

This is VERY bad news for Pharmacists and it should be made clear to those considering a career in Pharmacy. Afterall a degree is just worth the paper that it is on without a job to go to! You have been warned.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I totally agree on this one. Pharmacists have much more bumpy way to PR than electricians or other tradies. They are required to pass academic IELTS with 7 in each section (at least it was like that a few years ago) plus have to go through the whole set of exams to have their occuppation recognized. 

Pharmacy is nothing else but more advanced retail. And retail never pays well in any country. Besides, this is usually about opening your own business or franchising. Unless you want to work for large networks such as Soul Pattisson or Priceline and be underpaid.


----------



## jayrod105 (Sep 25, 2010)

*Dont do pharmacy*

Pharmacists are in massive oversupply. I have been registered for 5 years and we get people ringing my pharmacy all the time looking for work. Not worth 5 years of study. There is too many graduates and more and more pharmacy schools popping up over the country = low wages.

Not worth it.


----------

